
The case for Congress to regulate oil futures markets - nickb
http://money.cnn.com/2008/07/07/news/economy/oil_prins.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2008070811
======
gills
This is the Chewbacca defense and Congress knows it. They need to put a leash
on the Federal Reserve and make them withdraw the slosh that's pumping the
commodities exchanges.

